# Lantern Bugs & Etc



## orionmystery (Nov 19, 2013)

Lantern Bug (Dichoptera sp.)



Lantern Bug (Dichoptera sp.) IMG_3287 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


A giant Hammerhead Worm (Land Planarian - Bipalium sp.? ) we found at night, approx. 6 inches long. Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia



Hammerhead Worm IMG_3102 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Slug



Slug IMG_3087 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Slug IMG_3081 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Lantern Bug (Pyrops oculata)



Lantern Bug (Pyrops oculata) IMG_2351 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Lantern Bug (Pyrops oculata) IMG_2383 stk copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


A Zodariid (?) spider with ant prey.



Zodariid spider with ant prey IMG_3092 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


----------



## GDHLEWIS (Nov 19, 2013)

Amazing !


----------



## globeglimpser (Nov 19, 2013)

Yum


----------



## Stevepwns (Nov 19, 2013)

Crazy detail. Love'em.


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 19, 2013)

Stevepwns said:


> Crazy detail. Love'em.





globeglimpser said:


> Yum





GDHLEWIS said:


> Amazing !



Thanks for looking and commenting, Stevepwns, globeglimpser, GDHLEWIS. Much appreciated!


----------

